# The virus.



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Im lovingly lifting this post from a guy named "Zedta" on the other (non-prepper) forum I frequent. I'm interested to know your thoughts if you have the time to reply. Thanks.



> Ya know, this outbreak of disease has a lot of issues attached to it that make it look, more and more, as a planned event. It is all too, just, convenient.
> 
> The Global Elitists have been seeing their well running plans being squelched on many fronts. Nationalism has been breaking out all over the planet and the Globalist agenda has been failing. The fact that this virus outbreak took place in China, a country that has often complained they had too many people, is telling on its own.
> 
> ...


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

How the Left is weaponizing Coronavirus in an attempt to destroy President Trump
And anyone who gets in the way of their narrative becomes roadkill/collateral damage

https://www.lifesitenews.com/blogs/...irus-in-an-attempt-to-destroy-president-trump


> March 5, 2020 (LifeSiteNews) - What's the likely origin of the Coronavirus? Let's start by following the bread crumbs:
> 
> Fact: China has a bioweapons program run out of two labs, the more advanced of which is the Wuhan Institute of Virology (WIV).
> Fact: Chinese agents have stolen dangerous coronaviruses out of North American labs and taken them to WIV.
> ...


This guy has been watching China now for decades. 


> Steven Mosher is an internationally recognised authority on China and population issues as well as an acclaimed author and speaker and founder and head of the Population Research Institute. He was the first American social scientist to visit mainland China in 1979 where he witnessed women being forced to have abortion under the new "one-child-policy" which he then exposed to the world.


More at the link above.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

While I agree with Mr Mosher that we shouldn't panic, I strongly disagree that America's the "Safest place to be " right now. A lot of other countries (like Hong Kong) are being very aggressive in testing and tracking this thing down. There's not so much of that happening in the Western countries right now.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Annie said:


> While I agree with Mr Mosher that we shouldn't panic, I strongly disagree that America's the "Safest place to be " right now. A lot of other countries (like Hong Kong) are being very aggressive in testing and tracking this thing down. There's not so much of that happening in the Western countries right now.


Gonna need some info to back that up if you don't mind.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Conspiracy theory! No proof.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Historically, the chi-coms have had no problem killing their own people en masse. 

Did the virus get out accidently? Who knows?

Does anyone with a brain trust the chicoms or the globalists? HA! 

Regardless, its past time to get independent of the chicoms. Period, End of Story.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Robie said:


> Gonna need some info to back that up if you don't mind.


https://www.peakprosperity.com/when-it-comes-to-protection-from-the-coronavirus-youre-on-your-own/
The response from most world authorities borders on criminally negligent
by Adam Taggart

If you go to the link above Taggart explains what the countries are doing/ not doing from a few days ago.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Historically, the chi-coms have had no problem killing their own people en masse.
> 
> Did the virus get out accidently? Who knows?
> 
> ...


That's the 64,000 question, for sure. China was originally blaming it on the food markets, 'it's the snakes', but Mr Mosher claims they don't carry the virus. Then we heard, 'it's the bat soup', but the bats were in hibernation; no bat soup in the markets this time of year. The really gross thing, Mosher claims, is that China a lot of times they take their lab animals to the market place when they're though with them and sell the animals for cheap meat. Disgusting! Yeah.

The fact that China stole (Mr Mosher claims) some of the bad buggies from Canadian labs and then went straightway to Wuhan labs tells a lot, imo. Mr Mosher is completely reputable, again, my humble opinion.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Would not be surprised by it being biologically engineered, but nobody is going to expose the “smoking gun” . If it be so ,many would be implicated, but, not enough proof to call it that. It just seems to me that this virus is somewhat different but it hasn’t infected or killed as many as our mainstream flu viruses, that I know of, I still think the media is driving this to been extreme as to intentionally collapse the economy for political purposes.....JMO, I’m in no way an expert on this.....


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

rstanek said:


> Would not be surprised by it being biologically engineered, but nobody is going to expose the "smoking gun" . If it be so ,many would be implicated, but, not enough proof to call it that. It just seems to me that this virus is somewhat different but it hasn't infected or killed as many as our mainstream flu viruses, that I know of, I still think the media is driving this to been extreme as to intentionally collapse the economy for political purposes.....JMO, I'm in no way an expert on this.....


It's hard to know what will be worse, the death toll or the economic fallout from the pandemic. The fact that people can carry it around for up to 27 days with no syptoms while infecting others is what's so concerning. Hopefully the warmer weather will give us a break, but the jury is still out on that. They just don't know yet.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

The WHO is estimating 3.4% death rate for c-19. The flu has a death rate of something like a little more than 1%. (edit for correction: it's .1% thanks, @Rellgar for catching my little booboo) 35,500,000 people were infected with the flu during the 2018-2019 flu season (CDC). There's just so much we don't know about covid 19. It's entirely new. Right now we have 101,923 cases to date, but I really suspect China is fudging their actual numbers.

It's my understanding that people can be carriers of c-19 for up to 27 days and appear perfectly healthy. It's also my understanding that c-19 can survive on surfaces for up to 9 days. (info on that is from Peak Prosperity's YouTube Channel).

Given all that, this thing could get wicked bad. The CDC should be advising everyone wear masks. That would greatly reduce the number of germs being spread via droplets. In South Korea, they're doing a really aggressive job of testing people. They've got these testing stations in parking lots where people can drive up and get tested without having to leave the car. I think they're gonna catch this thing. We need to follow suit and get more aggressive in containing the number of cases.

Here in the Northern hemisphere we're lucky to be moving into the warmer weather, but since the virus is new we don't really know if it'll react to the warmer weather the same way as other viruses do. Hopefully it'll slow it down. Of course the Southern hemisphere is going into their winter, so we'll have to see what happens there. If we can skate by for the next month or so, hopefully we'll get a break. Then we can really crank it up preparedness-wise and get ready for the winter 'cause it'll probably be worse then.

100 years ago the Spanish Flu killed primarily senior citizens in the first wave. That's easy to understand given that the body breaks down and immune systems become weakened. But the next winter season saw mostly the young killed, because their immune systems are strong and they over-reacted to the virus.

Have a plan for what to do should one of your family members catch this thing. They need to be quarantined, preferably in a bathroom. If you can fit a bed or recliner in there, it would be the best option, imo. pull everything out, no rugs, pictures etc. Turn off the central heat if your house has air ducts. Get a hazmat suit, etc and sterilize the infected room once a day. The infected person will have access to water and toilet and can take showers. You can leave soup outside the door for them. Sterilize the heck out of everything. I saw a Chinese guy do pretty much all of this for his sick wife. It was on a YouTube channel. It looked like she was getting better. Now I can't find it. I'm afraid it may have been taken down.


----------



## agmccall (Jan 26, 2017)

Annie said:


> The WHO is estimating 3.4% death rate for c-19. The flu has a death rate of something like a little more than 1%. 35,500,000 people were infected with the flu during the 2018-2019 flu season (CDC). There's just so much we don't know about covid 19. It's entirely new. Right now we have 101,923 cases to date, but I really suspect China is fudging their actual numbers.


When we hear the reporting we need to listen to the words used. I always hear the term "tested positive" unlike when they talk about the flu as "suffering from" I think the death rate is much lower probably in line with the flu because I would bet there are many people that have it and just treat it like the flu, get rest and fluids and only the severe cases end up in hospital and reported. As well they probably do not want to deal with all the bullshit associated with having carona

This is a political and media hyped illness. Don't get me wrong it is serious to some, but to shut the world down because of it makes me think there is something more sinister behind it. Look at all the money, with no accounting, that has been earmarked already. 40 cases in NY and Cuomo earmarks 40 mil, for what. The feds have put billions into play. There will be no accounting for this when it is over.

Did you ever ask yourself why the world is not shut down and quarantined when flu season starts. Get the flu on a cruise ship, oh well, go home get some rest drink plenty of fluids. Oh and the rest of you passengers. Just go back to your homes and spread it around, the buffet is open.

15 million flu cases in US alone this season. 100,000 carona illnesses world wide. The World Health Organization estimates that 290,000 to 650,000 die yearly from influenza, yet the world stays open for business, and the kids go to school.

Not to be a conspiracy theorist, but once the shelves are empty and the people get angry then the guns will come out and for our own good they will be confiscated

al


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

agmccall said:


> ....
> 
> 15 million flu cases in US alone this season. 100,000 carona illnesses world wide. The World Health Organization estimates that 290,000 to 650,000 die yearly from influenza, yet the world stays open for business, and the kids go to school.
> 
> ...


That may be part of it, yes. Good news is - they'll fail.



rstanek said:


> Would not be surprised by it being biologically engineered, *It is - the center strand of RNA proves that.* but nobody is going to expose the "smoking gun" . If it be so ,many would be implicated, but, not enough proof to call it that. It just seems to me that this virus is somewhat different but it hasn't infected or killed as many as our mainstream flu viruses, *Yet. Still early days.* that I know of, I still think the media is driving this to been extreme as to intentionally collapse the economy for political purposes..*That's part of it, but there's so much more. *...JMO, I'm in no way an expert on this.....


Something occurred to me while watching PBS last night. The hour long guests were expounding on how this crisis was going to hurt America because there is no health care for all, or money to compensate workers who have to stay home, and that it's time to _change everything_ so the people are protected.

IMO - Whether the bio-engineered CoVid19 was intentionally released or not - this situation is the perfect set-up to destroy America. Not the country - but the *Idea* of America as a strong and independent nation based on individual responsibility and freedom. One World Order cant happen with America strong. Ever wonder why Trump is so hated? He embodies the *Idea* of America - that stands in the way of globalists.

The more disruptive this "crisis" becomes (whether warranted or not) the better the odds for a nation-wide internal collapse - and demands for change coming from the population. And that, imo, is the underlying purpose of the hype.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

@agmccall, I hope you're right. I really do. We know this is more contagious than the flu. We've just got to prepare, not panic. We need to be ready in case one of our loved ones gets this thing. Mentally ready with a plan. I don't want to over speculate, I'm just stepping up me preps while I have the time; putting more water back and putting a stop to any unnecessary spending so if we have to hunker down I can pay our bills. We're pulling a little out of savings for that reason.

If it turns out to be not so bad, guess what? I'm gonna be a happy girl, ya know? But I'm not betting the farm on it, so to speak.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> That may be part of it, yes. Good news is - they'll fail.
> 
> Something occurred to me while watching PBS last night. The hour long guests were expounding on how this crisis was going to hurt America because there is no health care for all, or money to compensate workers who have to stay home, and that it's time to _change everything_ so the people are protected.
> 
> ...


I agree, but I'm banking on the masses that are prepared to be mostly self sufficient will keep the globalization at bay, I'm not wishful thinking, we set our minds to this we can keep America and the freedoms we cherish, we just can't fear sacrifice, others made the sacrifice for us, it's up to us to keep it for our families and their family, etc....


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

MountainGirl said:


> That may be part of it, yes. Good news is - they'll fail.
> 
> Something occurred to me while watching PBS last night. The hour long guests were expounding on how this crisis was going to hurt America because there is no health care for all, or money to compensate workers who have to stay home, and that it's time to _change everything_ so the people are protected.
> 
> ...


Tinfoily speaking....

If the Mueller report would have worked...no need for the virus.

If the impeachment would have worked...no need for the virus.

None of those worked and it appears Trump will win a second term.

Release the virus.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Robie said:


> Tinfoily speaking....
> 
> If the Mueller report would have worked...no need for the virus.
> 
> ...


Post of the day!!!!!!!"


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Universities, never pass up a chance for paid time off. Virus cancel classes party time.

https://www.foxnews.com/us/coronavirus-washington-university-stanford-close-online-classes


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

rstanek said:


> I agree, but I'm banking on the masses that are prepared to be mostly self sufficient will keep the globalization at bay, I'm not wishful thinking, we set our minds to this we can keep America and the freedoms we cherish, we just can't fear sacrifice, others made the sacrifice for us, it's up to us to keep it for our families and their family, etc....


I'd agree 100% except for one little thing.
Look what we failed to 'keep at bay' already.
Massive fed/state gov regulations, unconstitutional 2A laws, almost total dependence on foreign sources/supplies..
Keeping America is like keeping the peace. You have to have it before you can 'keep' it.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Robie said:


> Tinfoily speaking....
> 
> If the Mueller report would have worked...no need for the virus.
> 
> ...


Yep. It's not just the Dems/DeepState that needs him gone.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

MountainGirl said:


> Yep. It's not just the Dems/DeepState that needs him gone.


My guess would be China wishes he never existed.


----------



## Rellgar (Sep 25, 2018)

Your missing a decimal point. Its .1 not 1 for flu mortality rate, so covid19 would be over 30 times more deadly than flu, using those numbers.


----------



## OrneryOldBat (Feb 10, 2017)

Weaponized: I think it's BS. If it were weaponized it would be a lot more contagious that it is, I'm talking measles or TB contagious. And, it would target the young and healthy. It would have a longer dwell time before symptoms and would linger on surfaces longer. It fails every criteria for weaponized. This was always coming. If you pack people into cities like sardines, sickness will follow and spread quickly. China has a food culture that encourages zoonosis. This won't be the last respiratory virus to come out of that region, perhaps not even the most lethal.

There is no reputable evidence that someone can be asymptomatic for 27 days or even that they can be reinfected. The few cases where someone shows up positive after being released from the hospital are not evidence because they did not have clean tests at release. If they were sick and on steroids for example, they could get better, be released then relapse once they stopped treatment.


----------



## Rellgar (Sep 25, 2018)

I don't think everyone understands. Covid19 is not the flu. The numbers out of China where 52 times higher than they reported, since the reinvections started to peek, they have stopped altogether publishing numbers, there completely made up now. 

This Corona virus has proteins from SARS, MERS, HIV, and encefilitus. 
It is*made from a Bat Coronavirus shell which highly mutates. The payload takes a person to serious at 20% meaning you have 1 in 5 chances (playing Russian roulette with a 5 chamber gun) that it might take you to serious/critical where medical attention is needed or you die.

With medical treatment, 20% becomes 6% despite the lies that the*media is claiming at 2%. We've even heard the WHO say 20% to serious and 6% death even with medical treatment and it can be an*entire month in a hospital until recovered.

It is*made from a Bat Coronavirus shell which highly mutates. The payload takes a person to serious at 20% meaning you have 1 in 5 chances (playing Russian roulette with a 5 chamber gun) that it might take you to serious/critical where medical attention is needed or you die.

With medical treatment, 20% becomes 6% despite the lies that the*media is claiming at 2%. We've even heard the WHO say 20% to serious and 6% death even with medical treatment and it can be an*entire month in a hospital until recovered.
However, recovered but not cured is the part most of you are missing in the details. The virus likes to mutate just like HIV and change it's coronavirus outer sheath. This means as the body goes through the normal immune-loop to produce an anti-body for Generation 1 of the first infection after it tricked the body using HIV proteins to hide ie the asymptomatic 14 day - 30 day period (yes it's a bell curve and some people can go potentially longer than 30 days and be infectious without symptoms). The virus mutates and a new corona sheath is produced nullifying the first anti-bodies*and the immune-loop process repeats.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

OrneryOldBat said:


> Weaponized: I think it's BS. If it were weaponized it would be a lot more contagious that it is, I'm talking measles or TB contagious. And, it would target the young and healthy. It would have a longer dwell time before symptoms and would linger on surfaces longer. It fails every criteria for weaponized. This was always coming. If you pack people into cities like sardines, sickness will follow and spread quickly. China has a food culture that encourages zoonosis. This won't be the last respiratory virus to come out of that region, perhaps not even the most lethal.
> 
> There is no reputable evidence that someone can be asymptomatic for 27 days or even that they can be reinfected. The few cases where someone shows up positive after being released from the hospital are not evidence because they did not have clean tests at release. If they were sick and on steroids for example, they could get better, be released then relapse once they stopped treatment.


Agree, and -

It's not the virus itself that is being weaponized - it's the FEAR that is being weaponized, by the media, politicians and others. Big difference.
The main difference is that CoVid19 doesn't have to be bad-ass... as long as people can be convinced that it is.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

MountainGirl said:


> Agree, and -
> 
> It's not the virus itself that is being weaponized - it's the FEAR that is being weaponized, by the media, politicians and others. Big difference.
> The main difference is that CoVid19 doesn't have to be bad-ass... as long as people can be convinced that it is.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Just read on Fox, 253 infected, 16 deaths, do the math , I think that is approximately 15% mortality rate, please correct me if I’m wrong......this is in the USA.....


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

China has found away to lower the numbers. Confine them to a Hospital then drop the building on them.

https://www.foxnews.com/world/coronavirus-quarantine-hotel-collapses-in-china-trapping-70-people


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

rstanek said:


> Just read on Fox, 253 infected, 16 deaths, do the math , I think that is approximately 15% mortality rate, please correct me if I'm wrong......this is in the USA.....


You're not wrong - but you are premature, imo.
If 2 people were infected, and one died, the mortality rate would be 50%.
I know 12 of the 16 were elderly in a nursing home - so that would skew your math for a 'general population' mortality extrapolation.
IMO - CoVid19 is nothing to take lightly, but perspective needs to be in play as much as prevention and prayers.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> You're not wrong - but you're premature, imo.
> If 2 people were infected, and one died, the mortality rate would be 50%.
> I know 12 of the 16 were elderly in a nursing home - so that would skew your math for a 'general population' mortality extrapolation.
> IMO - CoVid19 is nothing to take lightly, but perspective needs to be in play as much as prevention and prayers.


Your right, but it's the only numbers that we have to work with currently that may be close to being accurate , I guess as time goes on a more accurate percentage will appear.....and we have to start somewhere.....


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

rstanek said:


> Your right, but it's the only numbers that we have to work with currently that may be close to being accurate , I guess as time goes on a more accurate percentage will appear.....and we have to start somewhere.....


Why? What is it exactly that we have to start?


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Rellgar said:


> Your missing a decimal point. Its .1 not 1 for flu mortality rate, so covid19 would be over 30 times more deadly than flu, using those numbers.


Thanks.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Some cock-sure people running around, I see. 

I know that we don’t know a lot. I know that China freaked out over it like they’ve never done over influenza. I know the rest of the world has blown a gasket over it. Considering all the nations who are reacting with extreme caution, I don’t think it is to take out the U.S. 

The main thing I know is that I will respond to this as I do any respiratory illness. That’s all I know to do. Idiots texting and driving worry me more than this virus.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> Why? What is it exactly that we have to start?


A starting point to accurately determine the mortality rate, what would that be?


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

I keep reading different percentages, so nobody really knows.....factoid...56000 people died last year from flu and flu like viruses, would that be a pandemic? That’s just in the US.....


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

rstanek said:


> A starting point to accurately determine the mortality rate, what would that be?





rstanek said:


> I keep reading different percentages, so nobody really knows.....factoid...56000 people died last year from flu and flu like viruses, would that be a pandemic? That's just in the US.....


I get that - but how would our knowing the mortality rate affect or change what we do?
Say it was 30%. Do we panic more than if it was 2.0%? Do we prep more? Do we do anything different?
If we do... then we've given control over our actions to those who control the numbers.
If they want panic...the rate will be upped. If they want clueless sheep...the rate will be reduced.
My point is - even if you trust the numbers you're told, it shouldn't matter to what our choices/actions would be.
Or should it? Maybe I'm missing something.

As of 1 min ago - confirmed cases in the US are 401; 17 deaths; 8 recovered. 
Global: 105,820 confirmed cases; 3,558 deaths; 58,354 recovered 
(Johns Hopkins interactive app)​


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> I get that - but how would our knowing the mortality rate affect or change what we do?
> Say it was 30%. Do we panic more than if it was 2.0%? Do we prep more? Do we do anything different?
> If we do... then we've given control over our actions to those who control the numbers.
> If they want panic...the rate will be upped. If they want clueless sheep...the rate will be reduced.
> ...


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

rstanek said:


> I personally wouldn't do anything different right now, but outside circumstances may change that, for instance, I talked with our Village Administration about disaster preparations, no plan locally in place , it would be determined by the state, quarantine for example. I would do my best to isolate myself and family. We do have a place to go away from the population. Again it depends on how bad it gets, that would be a judgment call on my part, hopefully to stay ahead of the game. As for now it's a matter of keeping my cool about my stock investments tanking, it's not a deal breaker but it is cause for concern, I blame the media for that. To the point, I've prepared as much as I can and still maintain a normal routine, just have to be vigilant....I hoped that explains it a little better....


It does, it does indeed. Thanks for the conversation!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Even this whacked out Liberal Trump hater aint buying the BS .

"Bill Maher says coronavirus 'overreactions' making him 'sick': 'People die! That's what happens in life!'"

https://www.foxnews.com/entertainment/bill-maher-coronavirus

"The HBO star then listed off statistics of "the regular flu" and how 517 people were killed from it "this season" in California.

"If that was on TV every day, I'd assume we'd be freaking out," he said, adding later that "61,000" people were killed by the flu last year."


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Even this whacked out Liberal Trump hater aint buying the BS .
> 
> "Bill Maher says coronavirus 'overreactions' making him 'sick': 'People die! That's what happens in life!'"
> 
> ...


On the other hand, influenza isn't treated like this. What if the KungFlu were handled like the flu or the common cold? What would the death-numbers look like?


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Denton said:


> On the other hand, influenza isn't treated like this. What if the KungFlu were handled like the flu or the common cold? What would the death-numbers look like?


An that is the million dollar question.....


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Denton said:


> On the other hand, influenza isn't treated like this. What if the KungFlu were handled like the flu or the common cold? What would the death-numbers look like?


 No one knows yet . But the Flu numbers of dead real numbers or percentage is much higher. Not a word.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

The case count here went from 1 to 8 overnight.

I went to get dog food and some other thing at BJ's today at 2:00 PM.

A lot of pallets and the shelves were shelves bare.

One black woman, a Nigerian I think, was yelling a shelf stuffer over no rice in stock.

She got so pissed that she started yelling in Ubangi at him.

I talked to him afterwards said that type of stuff had been going on all day, some had threatened him.

NO sanitizers, disinfectants, Isopropyl alcohol and no Aloe Vera to be seen. 

There were a lot of other empty shelves and pallets which held I know not what.

There was a lot of bottled water in stock though, and I bought a case of Fiji Water for my kid, she likes it.

I bought another 20 cans of chicken, and 20 pounds of Aunt Jemima pancake mix.

THE RUSH IS ON AROUND HERE NOW!!!!


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Denton said:


> On the other hand, influenza isn't treated like this. What if the KungFlu were handled like the flu or the common cold? What would the death-numbers look like?





Smitty901 said:


> No one knows yet . But the Flu numbers of dead real numbers or percentage is much higher. Not a word.


Not possible to scare people about the flu. It's around all the time, we're used to it, you either get it this year or you dont, it's never hyped into a big deal (other than Get Your Flu Shot!)

IF China has the same kind of 'flu history' as we do - then there is a definite agenda around this.

Perpetual IMO applied.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I read a lot of articles about this virus, so many that I can’t recall which articles and from what site. I also can’t remember a lot of the individual details and numbers. But the gist is that this thing is transmitted very very easily. Much more easy than the common flu. One guy walks into an ER for treatment and something like 30 people including hospital personnel become infected. It seems that you DON’T NEED TO BE SNEEZED ON. Apparently just being in the room with this bug is enough. But our leaders and TV doctors are not telling us anything like this.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> Not possible to scare people about the flu. It's around all the time, we're used to it, you either get it this year or you dont, it's never hyped into a big deal (other than Get Your Flu Shot!)
> 
> IF China has the same kind of 'flu history' as we do - then there is a definite agenda around this.
> 
> Perpetual IMO applied.


Got it. You think it's political. 
That aside, we don't know what the rates would be if it were treated like the flu.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Denton said:


> Got it. You think it's political.
> That aside, we don't know what the rates would be if it were treated like the flu.


Agree, we wouldn't know.
Because we do know (_ad nauseum_) that tells me there's an agenda. 
Is the agenda political? I dont know. 
I hope it is - because any other reason would be pure evil.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> Agree, we wouldn't know.
> Because we do know (_ad nauseum_) that tells me there's an agenda.
> Is the agenda political? I dont know.
> I hope it is - because any other reason would be pure evil.


We don't know it is an agenda of any variety. That is just your continued and relentless assertion. 
Ever considered it could simply be another example of governmental incompetence?


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Denton said:


> We don't know it is an agenda of any variety. That is just your continued and relentless assertion.
> Ever considered it could simply be another example of governmental incompetence?


Wait. What?? 
How is media hype an example of governmental incompetence?
Looks like we're talking about two different things, Denton, but no matter.
As my assertions are now deemed continued and relentless... I can fix that easily enough.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Denton said:


> We don't know it is an agenda of any variety. That is just your continued and relentless assertion.
> Ever considered it could simply be another example of governmental incompetence?


You didn't ask me but i will answer....*NOPE*.

It may very well be just a virus that got loose but...since it did...it has become a weapon.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> Wait. What??
> How is media hype an example of governmental incompetence?
> Looks like we're talking about two different things, Denton, but no matter.
> As my assertions are now deemed continued and relentless... I can fix that easily enough.


Ah, media hype. I didn't catch that angle. 
I haven't seen media hype. I've seen them report on it but that's it. At first, there was little reporting. 
To me, when they yap about the virus, they aren't yapping about Bernie and Joe.

I do find it interesting that I am seeing a lot of ads about masks and plate carriers, though.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Robie said:


> You didn't ask me but i will answer....*NOPE*.


You should. We give governments too much credit. Yes, there are agendas but there are also screw-ups.


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

Some basic numbers. The numbers for Covid-19 are early numbers using a study China did on 54,000 people.

The average person who has the flu transmits it to 3.4 people. The average person who has Covid-19 transmits it to 3.2 people. Basically the same transmission rate.

If you catch the normal flu you have a .1% chance of dying. If you catch Covid-19 you have a 3.4% chance of dying although early numbers from other countries show it closer to 2%. In China people aged 50-59 die at about 3%. Younger people do much better. People over 80 die about 14% of the time. Covid-19 is 20 - 30 times more deadly than the normal flu.

83% of people who get Covid-19 have normal flu like symptoms or few symptoms at all. 17% of people get sick enough to require medical help.

If you're basically healthy and under 60 years old Covid-19 is scary but not worth freaking out about. But if you've got other health problems, especially if you're over 60, I'd begin to prepare to stay close to the house for a long time.


----------



## Rellgar (Sep 25, 2018)

So much false information here. Key information to know. Covid19 has an infection rate several times that of influenza. It will infect many more people than ithe flu. The serious cases are about 15-20% of those infected, the critical cases are about 5% of those infected. The mortality rate is about 2-4% as long as all serious and critical infected are getting professional hospital care. Well before this peeks, the hospitals will be full of severe and critical cases. Then the mortality rate jumps to 15-18% . The number of critical cases alone are many times more than our hospitals can care for. 

All that is just calculating the first wave. When the reinfection are under way, the infection rates increase and so does the mortality rate. This continues over and over again. There will not be any vaccine that works against Convid19, to treat it will require a cocktail of antivirals that will need to be taken routinely, much like what's needed to treat Aids. 

This will spread slow and continuous, expodentialy. It will slowly get worse and then all of a sudden its half the country infected, then the next couple days it explodes and is all over the entire country.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

The above two posts are giving very different statistics for the same virus. So where are they getting their info? This is what I mean. We are being bombarded with tons of information and a great deal of it is contradictory. So if we don’t have accurate information we can’t make good decisions. And I personally don’t trust any of the talking heads because most have proven to either have an agenda or are just plain incompetent. I understand the data out of China is bogus. But this virus has been outside China long enough that there should be some accurate data available now. Maybe preliminary, but reasonably accurate. Conspiracy? I doubt it. Incompetence? Yes! And some using the illness to advance an agenda? ABSOLUTELY!


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Rellgar said:


> So much false information here. Key information to know. Covid19 has an infection rate several times that of influenza. It will infect many more people than ithe flu. The serious cases are about 15-20% of those infected, the critical cases are about 5% of those infected. The mortality rate is about 2-4% as long as all serious and critical infected are getting professional hospital care. Well before this peeks, the hospitals will be full of severe and critical cases. Then the mortality rate jumps to 15-18% . The number of critical cases alone are many times more than our hospitals can care for.
> 
> All that is just calculating the first wave. When the reinfection are under way, the infection rates increase and so does the mortality rate. This continues over and over again. There will not be any vaccine that works against Convid19, to treat it will require a cocktail of antivirals that will need to be taken routinely, much like what's needed to treat Aids.
> 
> This will spread slow and continuous, expodentialy. It will slowly get worse and then all of a sudden its half the country infected, then the next couple days it explodes and is all over the entire country.


All people have to do is look at China. Look at Italy and Iran. Don't panic, just prepare, right? In a way it almost doesn't matter whether the virus was orchestrated by purely evil Illuminati NWO or if it is just some natural disaster. There's nothing we can do about it either way. It's out, so we just have to deal.

The supermarket was just about out of bleach and hand sanitizer yesterday. When the toilet paper disappears and other necessities are gone off the shelves and there's no replacements rolling in on the trucks, it'll start to get more real. Hunker down.

Stay away from the crowds. Have a plan if someone in your home gets sick. Don't worry about neighbors coming for your food. Hang a quarantine sign on you door. :tango_face_wink:


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

EMPTY PORTS? Supply Chain Breaks - Prepare Now [RAW]

"Ya'll better buy what ya'll gotta buy 'cause this is the real deal."

SHARE THIS Raw footage from the port of LA -- where containers are NOT flowing in as shipping is shut down -- and hear the driver's own thoughts and recommendations, which mirror mine own: PREPARE for shortages and a "limited collapse." See "SHIPPING SHUTDOWN" for the DATA on the reefer/container shortage, $1bil/week hit to shipping, and food shortages looming:


----------

